# how big was it



## ONLYINTHEDIRT (Jan 13, 2008)

any answers?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

how big was what?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

it how big was "IT"? "IT" is about this tall and weighed this much and was this long


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Big enough...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

She said it was bigger than yours


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

but not as BIG as mine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ummmm thats for you to measure! not me!


----------



## GaryV311 (Oct 12, 2007)

As big as it was.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Its your dream make it as big as you want!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would say anywhere from 1-50".


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

NUM1FIRE said:


> but not as BIG as mine





If you are using that as a way of measuring then I know your fish are smaller then you claim


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

Hehe and i bet u been measureing them the same way?


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

It's as big as I can make someone believe it is !!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if its not as big as you want it to be use photoshop! rofl


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

It is at least a fish ohio!


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

Photoshop...haha is that how they do it now a days? To think i thought you had to buy one of those pump things that i always see in my e-mail...lol


----------



## ONLYINTHEDIRT (Jan 13, 2008)

Well It Was Big !!
My First Two Days Of Steel Head Fishing. I Have No Pics Just Great Memories. Can T Believe I Never Went Sooner . Thanks To Doing Sum Home Work And A Few Great Freinds I Enjoyed Two Great Days Off Work And Sum Good Fisihing. ,man It Was Big! Lol


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i dont really know whats going on in this thread but to me it sounds pretty gay to me lol.


----------



## ONLYINTHEDIRT (Jan 13, 2008)

im talk n about fishing not you personal life


----------

